# Cpt 61605



## ldunder (Dec 10, 2010)

Often our physician must excise a deep parotid tumor in the parapharyngeal space or of the intratemporal fossa - CPT 61605, but have trouble in getting this paid.  How can we go about getting this procedure paid?  And with what Diagnosis code can be use in addition to 210.2.

ldunder, ENT, IND


----------

